# What do I have ?



## joe123 (Feb 3, 2002)

-Abnormal stoll frequency (greater than 3 bowel movements per day)- Abnormal stool form ( lumpy-hard or loose-watery)- Abnormal stool passage (straining, urgency, or feeling of incomplete evacuation)- Bloating, feeling of abdominal distension- Blood in stool or after stool-Gas-Loss of energy-Abdominal pain (stomach)Note: No hemmeroids I don't have bumps on my ass, just thought I would throw that in.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiHow long have you had these symptoms & have you seen a doctor? They could be indicative of IBS with hemmorhoids (they can be internal) or IBD such as ulcerative colitis. Best of luck.


----------

